# My new Peugeot 208 GTI Prestige....



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

So had a thread going in the motoring section...and after trip back from Kirkcaldy in Scotland on Saturday encountering endless rain and near on blizzard conditions when we hit Penrith (no joke).

Today was my chance to give it a wash and get some sort of protection on the car until I have the time to give it a full on detail.

So here are the before pictures this morning....






Not stupidly dirty but grubby enough for a car with 560 miles on it 

Wash was as per my normal routine foaming the car down with AutoGlym Multi-Wash TFR neat as I wanted to strip off all the dealer PDI polish...pressure wased that off then washed it with Zaino Z7 with my trusty Dooka Wash Mitt and 1 Zaino bucket with Grit guard...dried off and inspected. I have to say right here and now that the valeter at Arnold Clarke Peugeot Kirkcaldy had actually done a half decent job...REALLY! Best dealer prep I have ever seen...possibly helped since my buddy Brian knows how OCD I am...still only couple of things I could have picked on was a bit of polish residue in the tow eye cover on the front bumper and a bit of adhesive residue on the brushed alloy at the top of the screen!

So with that being that the car got a layer of Zaino Z2 followed by the application of Zaino CS buffed with Z6 after about 10 mins (Zaino Insane Shine Technique  )....Interior just got a hover and wipe over with a damp microfibre...

Exterior pics:






Interior pics:


----------



## polac5397 (Apr 16, 2014)

cracking job and motor


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

That looks like a whole heap of fun :argie: :thumb:


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

Nice work, gotta love a hot pug.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Kriminal said:


> That looks like a whole heap of fun :argie: :thumb:


Oh it is....they now come with 208bhp 221 ft/lb torque, modified gearbox ratios, tweaked exhaust (that sounds the nutts), big ass Brembo brakes up front....its a proper missile!


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

that dashboard and steering wheel set up does look odd though


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Its actually very very comfy....and if you set the position up as you are supposed to it makes the whole driving experience very very involving and direct.


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Nice PUG fella, came up really well :thumb:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Looks good. It'll be interesting to see how you get on.


----------



## brinks (Jun 21, 2006)

Looks terrific, I'm looking at these but I've heard some people have trouble seeing the instruments over the top of the steering wheel. How are you getting on with it? It's a bit strange looking over the top of the wheel instead of through it.

Love seeing a hot Pug cornering on three wheels,can't beat it


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

I love French cars, yours just shows me why I do, well done matey.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

brinks said:


> Looks terrific, I'm looking at these but I've heard some people have trouble seeing the instruments over the top of the steering wheel. How are you getting on with it? It's a bit strange looking over the top of the wheel instead of through it.
> 
> Love seeing a hot Pug cornering on three wheels,can't beat it


Thats simply down to them not setting it up right...its dead easy...Set up the seat first, arms out straight and have the top of the steering wheel sitting under your wrist then use the top of the steering wheel to just cover the 3 buttons in the centre of the instrument cluster or lower depending on the driver's preference. Unless you're very tall this should also allow the top of the steering wheel to be level with your shoulders, which makes for a more comfortable and direct driving experience.


----------



## DrH (Oct 25, 2015)

looks great. How does it compare to the 205?


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

DrH said:


> looks great. How does it compare to the 205?


Its got some of the 205 DNA in there for sure....


----------



## DrH (Oct 25, 2015)

nick_mcuk said:


> Its got some of the 205 DNA in there for sure....


My 205 1.9GTI was my favourite car I had owned.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm gonna have to look a bit closer at that


----------



## ed87 (Apr 6, 2015)

Very nice car, I have the new 308 in the same colour - chemical guys black light brings it out dripping wet in my opinion. Also, the steering wheel/ dash setup is very similar to the 208 (I actually had one beforehand) and I much prefer it to anything I've ever driven


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

ed87 said:


> Very nice car, I have the new 308 in the same colour - chemical guys black light brings it out dripping wet in my opinion. Also, the steering wheel/ dash setup is very similar to the 208 (I actually had one beforehand) and I much prefer it to anything I've ever driven


Yep I currently have a 308 120HDi GT Line on loan to me and its the same....not quite as critical but same theory.....very very comfortable driving position.


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

That looks very nice. SWMBO has a 1.2THP GT Line in Rioja Red which she got in September and it's a brilliant little car. I'm actually quite happy driving it whilst I wait for my new RD to come...

Enjoy!:driver:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice:thumb:


----------



## Sc00byurabus (Sep 30, 2014)

nick_mcuk said:


> Its got some of the 205 DNA in there for sure....


...what - lots of lift off oversteer??! :lol:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Maybe


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

DrH said:


> My 205 1.9GTI was my favourite car I had owned.


My 205 1.9 is my favourite car too. Although I really have fallen in love with this one now too.


----------



## DrH (Oct 25, 2015)

I can understand that.
I have a Fiesta MK7 Metal, which is a Fiesta Zetec S with more power. not as much as the ST or your 208.
It has the same horsepower as the 205 but is quite heavier.
However the handling is superb, roundabouts and corners are so enjoyable.
Puts the grin on my face that the 205 did

Enjoy your 208:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Tuddie (Aug 14, 2010)

Great wee cars, had mine about 7 months now.


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

I wouldn't mind a drive of a 208 GTi, just to see how they compare to my Fiesta ST, not that I'd swap now. A while ago I saw a GTi 30th in the flesh in the Peugeot dealership in Northallerton, a very nice looking car but what a pricey sum!


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

I couldnt live with the 30th or as its now called GTI By Peugeot Sport....bucket seats just too impractical for everyday...I dont need the LSD or the bigger wheels either.

Most dealers will do you a deal on a GTI...just expect a wait mine was built to order....and ordered back in late September!


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job and nice looking car


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Fantastic driving car!.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

ronwash said:


> fantastic driving car!.


oh yes!


----------



## mechrepairs (Aug 11, 2008)

What mileage you covered in it now, need to get mine out more.

Carl


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Done about 1200 miles in it now...been using the Jeep this week though...Back to work on Monday so back to 3 days a week driving to Uxbridge


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Very nice motor, like the exterior styling. :car: I sat in one at my local pug dealership, I just can't get used to the dash layout.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Very nice motor, like the exterior styling. :car: I sat in one at my local pug dealership, I just can't get used to the dash layout.


It's actually very natural and comfy. Yiu would not get used to it from just sitting in one in a showroom


----------



## Puglife (Nov 6, 2015)

nick_mcuk said:


> It's actually very natural and comfy. Yiu would not get used to it from just sitting in one in a showroom


Exactly this. When I first picked my pug 208 GTi I had a moment of fear as I could feel back back hurting after 5 mins. However, readjusted the steering wheel and not had a problem since.

Drive it up to 4.5 hours without stopping and it's so comfy and you don't get tired! As a cruiser on the motorway it's torque just means you can just leave it in 6th. It's great fun when you want it to be but a great cruiser when you want to cover ground


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Puglife said:


> Exactly this. When I first picked my pug 208 GTi I had a moment of fear as I could feel back back hurting after 5 mins. However, readjusted the steering wheel and not had a problem since.
> 
> Drive it up to 4.5 hours without stopping and it's so comfy and you don't get tired! As a cruiser on the motorway it's torque just means you can just leave it in 6th. It's great fun when you want it to be but a great cruiser when you want to cover ground


Yep the 9h trip back from Scotland was a pleasure and very very comfy....I had to go to Cambridge just before christmas to get some wheels for the the Jeep...and it was fine.

Managed a proper calculated 41mpg on that tank which had a mix of motorway and local driving.

I watched a back to back test by 5th Gear on Youtube the other day from 2013 and both Tiff and Plato were *****ing and moaning about the driving position shame that they never took the time to actually read the press packs that come with the cars when on loan from Peugeot UK as then they would have set up the driving position correctly!!!


----------



## Steve_6R (Jun 9, 2014)

What a fantastic looking car!

I've often thought about one of these to replace the Polo. Might see about a test drive soon


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

I would you will get a lot more for your money and to be honest VAG cars just are not what they used to be quality wise (and I have had a number of Audi's over the years).

I think more people need to realise the likes of Mazda/Peugeot/Ford etc really are better cars for the money.


----------



## Puglife (Nov 6, 2015)

nick_mcuk said:


> Yep the 9h trip back from Scotland was a pleasure and very very comfy....I had to go to Cambridge just before christmas to get some wheels for the the Jeep...and it was fine.
> 
> Managed a proper calculated 41mpg on that tank which had a mix of motorway and local driving.
> 
> I watched a back to back test by 5th Gear on Youtube the other day from 2013 and both Tiff and Plato were *****ing and moaning about the driving position shame that they never took the time to actually read the press packs that come with the cars when on loan from Peugeot UK as then they would have set up the driving position correctly!!!


Exactly, the driving position is absolutely fine and I've not found anyone who sits in the driving seat to not love the dinky steering wheel haha.

41mpgs not bad! I purchased mine 2 hours away from home as it was a great deal and the first drive back it averaged 54mpg. Never been close to that since, it's now pretty much stuck between 36-39 with vpower making no notable difference. Do reset one trip every fill and leave the other as that was reset when I first got it back in Feb. Either way these cars aren't exactly for economy and considered the 1.4 Ibiza I had before with 85bhp only did 40 mpg I'd have the pug any day!

I do fear the prince chain rattle though


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Puglife said:


> Exactly, the driving position is absolutely fine and I've not found anyone who sits in the driving seat to not love the dinky steering wheel haha.
> 
> 41mpgs not bad! I purchased mine 2 hours away from home as it was a great deal and the first drive back it averaged 54mpg. Never been close to that since, it's now pretty much stuck between 36-39 with vpower making no notable difference. Do reset one trip every fill and leave the other as that was reset when I first got it back in Feb. Either way these cars aren't exactly for economy and considered the 1.4 Ibiza I had before with 85bhp only did 40 mpg I'd have the pug any day!
> 
> I do fear the prince chain rattle though


Mine is only getting better and better MPG. Is yours the THP200 or THP208?

The only issues they actually have now is that the gear linkage can get notchy...and thats it. I have had this info from a very reliable source too


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

nick_mcuk said:


> I would you will get a lot more for your money and to be honest VAG cars just are not what they used to be quality wise (and I have had a number of Audi's over the years).
> 
> I think more people need to realise the likes of Mazda/Peugeot/Ford etc really are better cars for the money.


Yep, currently got a VAG car, next one will be a Mazda 6 Tourer diesel.For the money, there is no other comparable car on the market equipment wise. The added bonus is, the engine i want is a timing chain so as long as i service it properly, it will never need replacing. And i happen to think they are a good looking car and considering its size, it weighs less than what i have now.


----------



## Puglife (Nov 6, 2015)

nick_mcuk said:


> Mine is only getting better and better MPG. Is yours the THP200 or THP208?
> 
> The only issues they actually have now is that the gear linkage can get notchy...and thats it. I have had this info from a very reliable source too


Only the THP200, the prestige wasn't in my budget! Saved so hard to buy her outright and I'm not sure what the insurance difference is (mines group 33) but that didn't need to be anymore as I was 19 when I picked her up.

Ah that's an easy fix, I think the weight and throw of the box is just right and the knob suits it well. Even if it is a ******* on very hot or very cold days! Well mine increasingly sounding like a diesel so peugeot will hopefully sort her out soon . It's not making me fall out of love, no way!


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

muzzer42 said:


> Yep, currently got a VAG car, next one will be a Mazda 6 Tourer diesel.For the money, there is no other comparable car on the market equipment wise. The added bonus is, the engine i want is a timing chain so as long as i service it properly, it will never need replacing. And i happen to think they are a good looking car and considering its size, it weighs less than what i have now.


Yep I got the wife a brand new 65 plate Mazda 6 2.0 Sport Nav (petrol) saloon for her birthday it wants for nothing and is a great car and has every single toy you could ever need all for £26k. You would t even get into anything quarter the spec if you went VAG/BMW/Merc

Interestingly the saloon has a bigger boot than the estate version (length and width)


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Puglife said:


> Only the THP200, the prestige wasn't in my budget! Saved so hard to buy her outright and I'm not sure what the insurance difference is (mines group 33) but that didn't need to be anymore as I was 19 when I picked her up.
> 
> Ah that's an easy fix, I think the weight and throw of the box is just right and the knob suits it well. Even if it is a ******* on very hot or very cold days! Well mine increasingly sounding like a diesel so peugeot will hopefully sort her out soon . It's not making me fall out of love, no way!


Ah ok the new ones have more power and torque they have also played with the gear ratios and tweaked the exhaust.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

nick_mcuk said:


> Thats simply down to them not setting it up right...its dead easy...Set up the seat first, arms out straight and have the top of the steering wheel sitting under your wrist then use the top of the steering wheel to just cover the 3 buttons in the centre of the instrument cluster or lower depending on the driver's preference. Unless you're very tall this should also allow the top of the steering wheel to be level with your shoulders, which makes for a more comfortable and direct driving experience.


I'm tall and regardless of height you shouldn't have your arms out straight.


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

nick_mcuk said:


> Most dealers will do you a deal on a GTI...just expect a wait mine was built to order....and ordered back in late September!


How much did you pay for it nick?

I am thinking to get one of these in black like yours, or a mini cooper s


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

SteveTDCi said:


> I'm tall and regardless of height you shouldn't have your arms out straight.


Read what I wrote again you don't drive with your arms straight you set it up with your arms straight and your wrists on the top of the wheel meaning when you actually hold the wheel your arms are bent. 


chewy_ said:


> How much did you pay for it nick?
> 
> I am thinking to get one of these in black like yours, or a mini cooper s


£17k OTR


----------



## adamb87 (Jan 13, 2012)

Boom peugeot are back. Really like that motor a lot!! Shame it's not bigger or else I would probably look at getting one


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

adamb87 said:


> Boom peugeot are back. Really like that motor a lot!! Shame it's not bigger or else I would probably look at getting one


There is always the new 308 GTI 🏼


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

nick_mcuk said:


> There is always the new 308 GTI 🏼


Saw that. The 308GTI looks too much like an Audi imh. The 208 that you've got looks great tho:thumb:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

I had a 308 HDI GTLine for 2 months on loan whilst I was waiting for the 208 and was mega impressed....I dont see the Audi thing but I will say this its a better car than the A3 by a long shot, build quality is second to none.


----------



## mechrepairs (Aug 11, 2008)

Where was your 205 heading off to today, seen it on the m25?

Carl


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

LOL Well spotted...it was off to Bruntingthorpe for some filming/photos for the Telegraph newspaper 

No secrets with you lot!!


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

mechrepairs said:


> Where was your 205 heading off to today, seen it on the m25?
> 
> Carl


Here is the article....live online now.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/cars/classic/classic-hot-hatch-test-vw-golf-gti-mk1-vs-peugeot-205-gti/


----------



## markoneill (Mar 24, 2009)

Lovely car and beautifully prepared. 

But....Chris de Burgh on the stereo? Seriously? LOL


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Nothing to do with me...i was not even there!


----------



## markoneill (Mar 24, 2009)

nick_mcuk said:


> Nothing to do with me...i was not even there!


That's a relief. Be great to see some pictures of the 208 and 205 together at some point. :thumb:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

markoneill said:


> That's a relief. Be great to see some pictures of the 208 and 205 together at some point. :thumb:


I will try....off to Dubai on Monday for work so maybe next weekend 

Here are a couple of pics of the Telegraph article from todays issue...


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

So thought I would do an update....1 year ago today I collected the 208GTI from Brian Thomas Maguire at Arnold Clark in Kirkcaldy (now being looked after by Robins Day in Guildford as they are a bit more local than Scotland!)....its done 13,500 miles on the clock burnt through 1,580 odd litres of fuel and averaged 39.10MPG overall....and it still makes me grin when I drive it...not to mention get it on a country lane!

In the last 12 months the car has been a real surprise…on the daily commute its comfortable and feels much bigger than it actually is - solid, safe and dependable. Get it on a country lane and it's a complete animal and totally in its element…just like the 205 GTI (remember I also had a 205 1.9 GTI too!) just a whole heap faster and better, this ultimately led to me loosing the love for the 205 and ultimately selling it (replaced it with the TVR Chimaera), don't get me wrong I loved it to bits but Peugeot got this soooooo damn right with the 208GTI 10/10 Peugeot!

Couple of pics of the 2 together:



Even now its as tight as it was the day I collected it and no rattles ore squeaks one very well put together little car. Bravo Peugeot…Bravo!

So if you want to have hot hatch for your daily driver I can only but recommend the 208 GTI…reliable, fast, fun and strangely economical too(Last tank of fuel I got 47mpg properly calculated average out of it) there really are no down sides


----------

